# [gelöst] internet über eine bestimmte schnittstelle

## teddydeluxe

moin, 

gibt es eine möglichkeit festzulegen, dass der internetverkehr über eine bestimmte schnittstelle läuft ? ich bin per wlan mit dem internet verbunden und per lan mit dem heimnetzwerk, beide haben verschiedene adressbereiche. wenn beide an sind, versucht das system den internetverkeht über die lan schnittstelle zu leiten und somit habe ich kein internet mehr. ich würde aber gerne mit beidem verbunden sein.

dankeLast edited by teddydeluxe on Fri Nov 04, 2011 4:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## disi

Hiermit kannst du die 'default' route festlegen:

```
# route add default gw <router_ip>
```

Das sollte allen Traffic zuerst ueber deinen Internet Router schicken.

Falls das lokale LAN dann nicht mehr erreichbar ist:

```
# route add <LAN_Netzwerk> eth0
```

----------

## Treborius

was heisst in dem sinne "heimnetzwerk"   :Rolling Eyes: 

normalerweise wird das ganze nirgendwo "durchgeleitet"

zeigt mal was dir 

#ifconfig 

anzeigt wenn du zu Hause bist, inet also nicht geht

----------

## teddydeluxe

ifconfig zeigt mir alle schnittstellen ordentlich an und heimnetzwerk bedeutet, dass der rechner über einen switch mit dem mediacenter und dem notebook verbunden ist   :Smile: 

ich glaube ich weiss schon, wo das problem liegt. ich meine irgendwo eine gatewayzeile in conf.d/net zu haben, weil ich es so aus irgendeinem tutorial übernommen habe. sobald ich zu hause bin, werde ich es überprüfen. vielen dank schon mal

----------

## teddydeluxe

alles klar. ich danke euch. in der net stand noch ein gateway eintrag, weil ich dachte, der würde nur für eth0 gelten.

----------

